# tips on fattening up crested geckos



## tokayfawcus (Apr 26, 2012)

hi has anybody got tips on fattening up crested geckos. I think ive got male and female over a year old....theve been showing signs of mating and digging but carnt really see a males pair of nuts yet! anyway there 29&31 gms. and I want to know any way of fattening them up just to help if shes carrying eggs


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

imo i would separate them until they are bigger males really want to be 35g+ and females 40g+ before pairing them, what are you currently feeding them?


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

When i got my cresty, he was on the skinny side...

He was only fed locust.

Since having him he has fresh repashy cgd everyday. A fruit puree on weekends (mango, passion fruit and strawberries).
He has live food everyday also. Locust, crickets, dubia roaches, wax moths and morio worms all gut-loaded and dusted.

He has put on weight nicely and is a very active gecko now.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Really the female shouldn't of been bred at that weight she should of been at least 35 grams.
You should really separate them until they are both up to weight.
I hope your female will be ok!


----------



## tokayfawcus (Apr 26, 2012)

well I didnt know wat sex they were going b cuz I brought them unsexed.... both r eating live food of crickets locusts and wax worms. cgd but have gone off it just lately and homemade gecko smoothies which they wolf down



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## tokayfawcus (Apr 26, 2012)

I still carnt determine what sex they r cuz they both havnt got pronoun sex parts....I kept tokay geckos b4 which were easy to sex.. just look for the "v"
rhacodactylus family is hard to sex in my eyes



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

tokayfawcus said:


> well I didnt know wat sex they were going b cuz I brought them unsexed.... both r eating live food of crickets locusts and wax worms. cgd but have gone off it just lately and homemade gecko smoothies which they wolf down
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


No offence but where the hell is the logic in that, If you didn't know what sex they were all the more reason to not house them together.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Food wise your ok but you really want to separate them as the female could have problems further down the line if you breed her at that weight.

Just noticed your reply if they are both female (you need to try and sex them) you say signs of mating could also be signs of bullying.


----------



## tokayfawcus (Apr 26, 2012)

its only just started as in the last two weeks. its not bullying cuz ive seen that behaviour where they bite tails and chase after others. this does look like "mating"

but I only asked for fattening up crested geckos not a lecture on sexing!!

how the f#$k do u think they get on in the wild....




_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

tokayfawcus said:


> its only just started as in the last two weeks. its not bullying cuz ive seen that behaviour where they bite tails and chase after others. this does look like "mating"
> 
> but I only asked for fattening up crested geckos not a lecture on sexing!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear....... You asked advice and you've been given it if they are male and female then they need separating until they are big enough to breed otherwise your female could have problems.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

And you want people to help you?


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

tokayfawcus said:


> its only just started as in the last two weeks. its not bullying cuz ive seen that behaviour where they bite tails and chase after others. this does look like "mating"
> 
> but I only asked for fattening up crested geckos not a lecture on sexing!!
> 
> ...


Nobodies mentioned bullying, we are talking about your crested gecko who's been mating when she's underweight, she should be 35g minimum too start breeding but you've been irresponsible and let two underweight crested geckos breed, I just hope your female lays the eggs with out complication!

Don't bring the wild card up, they aren't in the wild they are in YOUR care mate!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

tokayfawcus said:


> its only just started as in the last two weeks. its not bullying cuz ive seen that behaviour where they bite tails and chase after others. this does look like "mating"
> 
> but I only asked for fattening up crested geckos not a lecture on sexing!!
> 
> how the f#$k do u think they get on in the wild....



You're right, it's not like they have whole forests to escape from each other in the wild... Oh, wait.... :whistling2:

Separation could well fatten your geckos up! Dominance (whether you recognise it as happening or not) can reduce food intake in one or both of the individuals. The same if they are mating, their minds will be elsewhere, males in many species are known to chose mates over food. You can also make sure that each individual is getting what it needs rather than one potentially hogging a food source.

No need for the aggressive attitude either. It was advice, in the interest of your animals.


----------



## tokayfawcus (Apr 26, 2012)

ok im sorry if I came across wrong

im new to the rhacodactylus family and I need to learn more. thanks for the advice everyone and I will look at seperating them soon.



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

tokayfawcus said:


> I still carnt determine what sex they r cuz they both havnt got pronoun sex parts....I kept tokay geckos b4 which were easy to sex.. just look for the "v"
> rhacodactylus family is hard to sex in my eyes
> 
> 
> ...


They are not hard to sex in the slightest, males have huge male bits when they mature

How old are they?

As everybody else has said they need to be separated, they are too small to be breeding.

Also waxworms are like gecko chocolate they hold no substance and are very addictive for them

If they have gone off repashy get some nice fruit purée (not citrus) and mix it in with the powder they will soon start eating it again


----------



## tokayfawcus (Apr 26, 2012)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by tokayfawcus
> 
> ...


thanks..... ive already done that with there cgd mix. they arnt too keen on waxworms but do love there crickets and hoppers.

they r 14mths old.
somehow I dont think my male has come to his maturity or his bulge showing but showing signs of attempting to mate and after I dont see him lick his bits back in....I watched them for a hour last night.
female doesnt look stressed or showing signs of stress.
I thought with them being over a year old they should b abit heavier thats all.
thanks everyone





_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm by that age mine had boy bits, do you have anyone nearby who could sex them for you?


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Dubia roaches have more protein than crickets, they dont jump about or bite like crickets can do, and if in a smooth dish cant get out, so bit easier to catch


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to agree with most of the advice you have been given about separating your cresties until you are sure of their sexes. If your female were to get gravid she could become egg bound and die :gasp: In the wild she could find plenty of places to avoid him but in a viv it is impossible . Please for the well being of them both separate them. Breeding cresties often loose quite a bit of weight so you will also defeat the object you have of getting them to put weight on :2thumb:


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Is there anyway you could upload a few photos of the underside of the gecko? Maybe put them in sauna (cricket box, misted) and snap a couple of pictures?


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

If your geckos are healthy (and cresties almost always are), then a diet of Repashy CGD and crickets will be perfect and they will not need 'fattening up' so to speak.


----------

